

Fair use option added for YouTube takedown notices. - georgekv
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2010/04/content-id-and-fair-use.html

======
jacquesm
at the bottom:

> UPDATE: To clear up confusion, this is not a new feature. The dispute
> process has been in place since Content ID first launched in October 2007.
> We've changed some text to make that clear.

Interesting though, they use the 'downfall' movie as an example.

~~~
notmyname
I wonder if this has anything to do with it:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1262254...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=126225405)

NPR ran a story on YouTube pulling the Downfall parodies and stated the videos
were fair use.

------
jolan
I wish Google would add more anti-DMCA takedown options like "they're lying".

Showtime claimed copyright violation over a clip I posted from CBS. My only
option is to give Showtime my personal information to point out their
stupidity.

I'm pretty sure the video falls under fair use since it was a 59 second clip
of a fight breaking out on public television (possibly a crime).

